

Qwant Wants to Be Alternative to Google - kdazzle
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/12/31/qwant-wants-to-be-alternative-to-google/

======
jstoiko
It does not bring any value.

The people I know concerned by their privacy use µBlock/adblock in combination
with proxy/TOR. Plus, using a privacy-concerned search engine does not address
that concern after the user clicks on a search result. Most website in this
world use Google Analytics. If someone has an aversion to Google, GA should be
more of a concern than Google Search.

I wonder: what would it take to disrupt Search? In other words, what set of
features would make people stop using Google Search? The experience would have
to be fundamentally different. Perhaps privacy could be part of the equation
but not only. Something like Vurb in my opinion is a good candidate. It
displays the results in such a way that one does not necessarily have to click
away.

------
mschoebel
When you compare Qwant's Web-results with the results from Bing you will
notice that they are the same.

